# Lactating doe with knot on teat- staph or something else?



## PerrenialCreekNubians (6 mo ago)

Hello! First post here  I noticed this bump/knot on the front of the bottom quarter of her right teat- see how the teat angles back? No heat, no other lumps or imperfections anywhere else on the udder. This doe is a FF and has been lactating since 2/2; her large and assertive doeling (she has kept her milked down since day one- the girl loves to nurse lol) is still nursing during the day, separated at night so I may collect milk on the AM. I milk/strip this doe every morning and evening, and this bump appeared this morning. It didn’t impact her flow at all, though causes some level of discomfort (I don’t think it’s pain necessarily, as the doe kept on eating but lifted her leg out to the side). I’ve been using a chlorohexidine wash on her teats/udder since another doe in my heard developed staph about 6 weeks ago- which has since cleared up. So of course I’m concerned about staph (and I’m very conscious of my ungloved hands in this picture! 😂) though this feels different than my other doe.

Thoughts?? Thanks in advance 😊

View attachment 2319


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

